# *sits back, grabs popcorn*



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

(NOTE: I'm taking this scenario test for fun. Interested in seeing what others think of my thought process. Plus, it looks intriguing, so why waste a good test? :tongue

Seeking attention from @Gray Romantic, @Barakiel, @fair phantom, @tine, @owlet, and anyone else that could offer up something)

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE*

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
My first reaction would go along the lines of,"Why didn't they tell me?" I'd feel quite angry and betrayed that they would drop our relationship. Especially since we were so close to getting married. I hate being left in the dark. Even after learning of their diagnosis, I'd still feel bitter for them not telling this earlier.
But internalizing those feelings isn't beneficial. Plus, it's not going to stop my SO from dying. I'd start to try to understand why they would leave me out of this. In the end, I would want to stay by their side and do whatever I can to make them feel better about their imminent departure. 


- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
Mm, as you read above, it would focus on my own reactions, whether they're rational or not, then on the very subject of those reactions (in this case, my SO).


SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
I may feel a twinge of guilt, but I'd shoot down their request. They haven't asked for my help before, so why help them now? Plus, I'd rather not get in trouble and ruin my stellar grade in that class. (Although, there is a chance of not getting caught, but still. It's not even like I'm professing loyalty to the professor. It's just that, I'd prefer it if the roommate handled this on their own.) 
On another note, I doubt we would be seeing each other after college; my decision of helping them or not would likely make or break our relationship. Frankly, I can't muster up enough fucks to give. 

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
Mostly the facts that we don't really have a strong relationship, a slight suspicion of them asking me instead of the professor or a tutor, and an annoyance that they should learn the material on their own. Plus our future interactions with each other.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
*roommate talking about their predicament*
_Nope. Just nope._ 


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?Although I'm pretty status-oriented, my eyes keep focusing on the second project. For good reasons too. I can work well in a group, I just don't think I'd contribute very much to deserve enough of the credit. Plus, I enjoy analyzing things on my own, and independent projects are my specialty. 
Though this sounds contradictory to my first statement here, I probably won't care on how much recognition I receive on the project, what matters is that I _do_ get my fair share of it.


- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
My natural preference of working independently, not letting anyone interfere with my thoughts or feelings on the project, and what is listed in the last question on Scenario 4.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
In similar situations to this, I'd most likely stay silent. I like the _idea_ of brainstorming, but in practice...well, it gets so chaotic. When there seems to be an opening or cue for me, I'll contribute an idea to the table. But only if I'm sure it will make an impact on the project itself. 

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
Mostly, it would be my lack of communication skills and self-confidence. 

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

Reading an interesting book
Catching up on any TV shows
Writing whatever my mind conjures up
Drawing or making collages
Catching up on the plethora of hobbies I've picked up
After a long week, these are the things I'd enjoy for some well-deserved relaxation. roud:


- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
Hmm, meditation always manages to recharge me. And adrenaline; whether it's from exercise or listening to a rousing song. Plus, I do feel this twinge of excitement when I get some notifications on this forum. Whether it's in a form of thanks, quote, etc. :happy:


SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Artist - It's always been a dream of mine, to create works of art that I could be famous for.
Psychologist - Although I don't have the best communication skills for this, I like analyzing others' personalities and inner thoughts and feelings. Plus, it would be nice listening to some interesting people.
Entrepreneur - I may not be the most competent in it, but creating my own business sounds quite fun. 
(Funny, those three careers spell out as "Ape." :laughing:


- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
It was quite simple, really. Those were the careers that felt the most attractive to me. 

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
Interesting, I'm actually in the process of deciding a career for my future. But what influenced my choices was that, I want a career that has some creativity to it, something where I get to make my own decisions, and where I get to help people, preferably at a distance.



SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?


- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
What really stood out to me was this: It looks like it comes straight from a video game. I don't know, the whole atmosphere, from the stagnant river to the light cracking from the cliffs, looks slightly surreal. Plus, the "digital blasphemy" on the bottom right corner supports my point. 

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
I don't know how to describe this effectively, but it was my overall impression of it. I feel like if I could even imagine myself in it. 

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
Hmm, overall, I liked the picture. I don't have very strong feelings about it, but the surreality of it made the picture quite pleasing to look at. :happy:


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Not sure on type (I'll leave that to the other onlookers), but I do know, that about 5/7 of these scenarios were answered quite similar to mine! I did it twice actually. One time on a video, which was more thorough. 

Anyway, good luck lol


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I can see you using Fi-Te and Se-Ni, so I think your functions are right. I'm not so sure about the order. It seems like your Fi is pretty good and you're not uncomfortable at all in that area, so maybe ISFP could also work?


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

owlet said:


> I can see you using Fi-Te and Se-Ni, so I think your functions are right. I'm not so sure about the order. It seems like your Fi is pretty good and you're not uncomfortable at all in that area, so maybe ISFP could also work?


Hmm, ISFP is a type I've considered lately. I definitely think I'm either an SP or NJ. :tongue:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Se is very obvious! xSFP maybe? I dont really see any Ti...


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

tine said:


> Se is very obvious! xSFP maybe? I dont really see any Ti...


Between the two SFPs, ISFP's the most likely. Imagine going from an INTJ to an ESFP. :laughing:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> Between the two SFPs, ISFP's the most likely. Imagine going from an INTJ to an ESFP. :laughing:


It would be hilarious, you should do it!!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Scarlett Eyes I kinda think ISFP as well!

(Also, thinking about redoing this questionnaire in depth because I'm kinda confused lately).


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @Scarlett Eyes I kinda think ISFP as well!
> 
> (Also, thinking about redoing this questionnaire in depth because I'm kinda confused lately).


Didn't you suggest ISFP the first time I was doubting my type? At first, I was like, "Mmm, that doesn't sound right." But now, it's nothing short of a possibility. XD

So, are you still considering an SJ as your true type?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> Didn't you suggest ISFP the first time I was doubting my type? At first, I was like, "Mmm, that doesn't sound right." But now, it's nothing short of a possibility. XD
> 
> So, are you still considering an SJ as your true type?


Lol, now that you mention it yes, I did!

Mhm, I think either STJ or SFP. I figured I use Fi and am a sensor of some sort


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

(Please don't regard this as a bump)
@angelcat If you have the time, could you take a look at this questionnaire? You seem quite skilled at typing real people and fictional characters. I'd appreciate your input. roud:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mostly what I got from this was a strong sense of Fi and Te, with the other functions being less clear. I don't get a sense of inferior Te, though. 

How are you at actively engaging with your environment? Skilled?

I know an NJ married to an SP, and she says he worries about her, because she's so out of touch with her environment and so awkward in knowing her physical limitations.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

angelcat said:


> Mostly what I got from this was a strong sense of Fi and Te, with the other functions being less clear. I don't get a sense of inferior Te, though.
> 
> How are you at actively engaging with your environment? Skilled?


It can go either way. On one hand, if I'm immersed in something, whether it's listening to music or reading an enticing book, I barely pay attention to my surroundings. I can also lose track of time this way, which probably explains my procrastination lately. On the _other_ hand, whenever I feel stressed/anxious/uncomfortable/bored, I have this sort of "coping mechanism." I find that observing what's around me, even the tiniest detail, comforts and puts me back in reality.

Another thing: People have said that I'm very detail-oriented, even though details do annoy me. Kind of goes hand in hand with people saying I'm pretty "observant" for my age. They notice that I pick up many things that normally fly below people's radar. But as I said above, that can get inconsistent as well.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

That's... not exactly what I mean.

Stuff that inferior Se's do: misjudge their physical limitations, because they're so out of touch with their own body. 

Like: miscalculating a distance, and walking in a pair of shoes that leaves you with terrible blisters for a week, because "its nice out."

Like: thinking that leaping off a garage roof onto the top of a moving car would be fun, and getting asphalt embedded in your hands when, naturally, you fall right off. 

I know two INTJs and two ESFPs.

The SFPs: are bored a lot, quit their jobs a lot, move around a lot, are super sensitive and easily offended. The ESFPs tend to be even bolder in this regard -- they'll up and quit faster, and have more trouble fixating on a vision for their future. Like, one ESFP I know knows who she wants to be and what that will look like, but she has no practical plan to get there. 

The NTJs: differ. One of them is WAY Ni, and always in his head, and sizing up people at a glance, and often inclined to tell them things they don't want to know about themselves and others. He prides himself on being factual and professional, but he doesn't understand why people get upset when "I tell them the facts." He's forever Ni-ing... telling me he knows when he's going to die, that he will see "war on American soil before I die," etc. The other is more focused on work, and professional behavior, and in getting paid for her efforts. 

These are notable behaviors... but to figure out cognition, you have to figure out HOW YOUR MIND WORKS. What's the FIRST THING YOU DO with new information?


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Oh, clearly I've misunderstood. My apologies.

So, you're assuming some kind of SFP or NTJ for my type?

* * * * *

Well, I could relate to what you listed for Se-inferior types. Only catch, is that kind of thinking's confined in my imagination because I _know_ acting on my impulses won't work out. 
Also, I was a huge klutz when I was younger. Tripped over my own feet, bumped into furniture, completely lousy at sports. Definitely wasn't manually dexterous, as I like to call it. But I've been improving. I have a greater appreciation for physicality, and I actively seek adrenaline-fueled pursuits. (Excuse the pun.)

Anyway, on to the current question. When I'm given new information, I want to decipher the defining concept, see how it all connects with everything else. I don't know the whole concept right away, which comes in little hazes and flashes. I try to look for more information that might prove my feelings, because I'm a lot more hesitant blindly believing in my hunches than before. Also, adding my own meaning to the information is something I also do. If it proves useful later on.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> So, you're assuming some kind of SFP or NTJ for my type?


Yes. INTJ specifically.



> When I'm given new information, I want to decipher the defining concept, see how it all connects with everything else.


Ni.



> I don't know the whole concept right away, which comes in little hazes and flashes.


Ni.



> I try to look for more information that might prove my feelings, because I'm a lot more hesitant blindly believing in my hunches than before. Also, adding my own meaning to the information is something I also do. If it proves useful later on.


Ni.

INTJ.

What leads the others to think SFP? I'd be interested in arguments for that.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

angelcat said:


> INTJ.
> 
> What leads the others to think SFP? I'd be interested in arguments for that.


It _does_ seem like I exhibit a lot of Se in this questionnaire, but maybe it just shows up in my writing. 

You know, I'd like to hear the reasoning behind that too. :wink: (Great, I'm picking up Barakiel's habits xD)
@tine @owlet @Gray Romantic Any arguments for ISFP?


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes... You seem to have Si-1D, thus an intuitive. Ni seems fairly high, but I wouldnt be opposed to Fe, due to our PMs. INTJ has Fe PoLR, meaning, they cant handle it. On the other hand, INFJ uses both Fe and Fi fairly strong, they just prefer Fe. But then again, they cant handle Te, which you seem to prefer...?

That was probably a bunch of gibberish, but do you feel you favor, Fe or Te?

(im sure if you could answer that so easily, you wouldnt be asking for some help lol)


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'll come back later to try to elaborate x)


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@Scarlet Eyes I'll do the quote thing @angelcat did.

Fi:


> Though this sounds contradictory to my first statement here, I probably won't care on how much recognition I receive on the project, what matters is that* I do get my fair share of it*.





> And adrenaline; whether it's from exercise or* listening to a rousing song*. Plus, I do feel this twinge of excitement when I get some notifications on this forum.





> Psychologist - Although I don't have the best communication skills for this, *I like analyzing others' personalities and inner thoughts and feelings*. Plus, it would be nice listening to some interesting people.





> It was quite simple, really. *Those were the careers that felt the most attractive to me.*


Se-Ni:


> I like the _idea_ of brainstorming, but in practice...well, it gets so chaotic.


More typical of Pe:


> Catching up on the plethora of hobbies I've picked up


So Fi seems pretty obvious. The Ni-Se thing is more of a grey area, but there we go.

Remember that I'm only basing this on the answers given to the questionnaire.


----------

